# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  απορία; ;

## σεατ 2

ξερει κάνεις από τούς υπεύθυνους γιατίσε μενα κάτω δεξιά δεν είναι πράσινο και κόκκινο
το trumps Down /Up

----------


## sakisr

Δημητρη σε μενα για πολυ καιρο δεν εβγαζε το τριγωνακι που σε παραπεμπει στο τελευται ποστ καθε νηματος και αναγκαστηκα να κανω επανεγκατασταση το Firefox!
Μηπως εγινε μετα απο καμμια αναβαθμιση?

----------


## σεατ 2

δεν νομιζω σακη αλλα τι μπορω να κανω

----------


## xlife

Πάντως εμένα μου έχει πετάξει τα μισά εκτός οθόνης σε όλους τους υπολογιστές που χρησιμοποιώ. Ας πούμε οτι δεν με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα μιας και έχουν κρυφτεί αγγελίες - how to fixit κτλ. αλλά εαν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους ας κάνουν ένα τσέκ οι διαχειριστές( Συμβαίνει σε chrome - ubuntu 12.04 - firefox - ubuntu 12.04 και windows 7 - chrome.

----------


## sakisr

Κανε μια επανεγκατασταση το προγραμμα που χρησιμοποιεις και θα γινει.Μονο ενδιαμεσα σε διαγραφη και εγκατασταση κανε επανεκκινηση.
Ειναι ο πιο απλος τροπος και γινεται σε λιγα λεπτα.Περιμενε λιγο ομως μηπως οι διαχειριστες ξερουν κατι παραπανω.

----------


## xlife

> Πάντως εμένα μου έχει πετάξει τα μισά εκτός οθόνης σε όλους τους υπολογιστές που χρησιμοποιώ. Ας πούμε οτι δεν με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα μιας και έχουν κρυφτεί αγγελίες - how to fixit κτλ. αλλά εαν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους ας κάνουν ένα τσέκ οι διαχειριστές( Συμβαίνει σε chrome - ubuntu 12.04 - firefox - ubuntu 12.04 και windows 7 - chrome.



Τελικά ψάχνοντας να δώ τι είναι ... είναι το pcb απο το ρολόι του kokar...(ρε kokar πόσα mpixel είναι η φωτό χααχαχα)

----------


## σεατ 2

μπα τιποτα δεν γινεται και δεν βλεπω να δινουν σημασια

----------


## moutoulos

Δημήτρη μην βιάζεσαι και μην είσαι ανυπόμονος. 
Θα γεράσεις γρήγορα ... έτσι μου λέγαν μικρός.

Διορθώθηκε (πιστεύω).

----------


## σεατ 2

μπα τιποτα

----------


## nestoras

Άσχετο αλλά καμιά φορά μπορεί να χάνουμε τα αυτονόητα:
Δημήτρη, μήπως εννοείς ότι κάτω από τα δικά σου Posts δεν υπάρχει το "Κόκκινο-Πράσινο" (thumbs up/down) ή σε κανένα Post δεν τα βλέπεις;

Αν είναι το πρώτο, τότε είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό, κανένας χρήστης δε μπορεί να κάνει thumbs up/down στα δικά του Posts και σε όλους είναι απενεργοποιημένα!  :Smile:

----------


## σεατ 2

nai file  στα δικα μου δεν βλεπω αυτο που ειπες

----------


## σεατ 2

εσυ τωρα τα βλεπεις κοκκινο-πρασινα

----------


## σεατ 2

τωρα δεν τα βλεπω καθολου

----------


## moutoulos

Εγώ με κάτι τέτοια, τα βλέπω μαύρα ...

----------


## σεατ 2

να σαι καλα

----------


## σεατ 2

λυση εχεις;;;;

----------


## σεατ 2

να ειστε καλα ολοι σας που με βοηθησατε [το θεμα δεν λυθικε]

----------


## moutoulos

Κοίτα την φωτό και πέσμου αυτό εννοείς ?

----------


## σεατ 2

Ναι αυτο λεω

----------


## moutoulos

Οπότε δεν έχεις πρόβλημα εφόσον *δεν το βλέπεις*. 

Πρόβλημα θα ήταν να είχες συνδεθεί (LogIN)
και να σου το εμφάνιζε ...

0

----------

